# Lancaster Archery 11th Annual Classic Tournament



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Lancaster Archery Supply 11th Annual Classic Tournament
Friday, Saturday & Sunday, January 17-19, 2014
The Tradition Continues…

September 27, 2013

LANCASTER, PENNSYLVANIA - 
Now in its 11th year the Lancaster Archery Supply Classic is one of the most anticipated archery events across the nation. Skilled archers from all across the United States, Canada and as far as England come to compete for over $50,000 in cash, contingency money and prizes. This year’s Classic is set for Friday, January 17 through Sunday, 
January 19, 2014.
"The Lancaster Archery Classic is first class, one of the best shoots I attend all year," says Professional Shooter, 
Reo Wilde. The competition will take place in Lancaster Archery’s indoor range and shooting center in Lancaster, Pennsylvania. The event has six divisions to compete in: Men’s Unlimited, Women’s Unlimited, Limited, Masters, Bowhunter and Recurve divisions. 
Registration for the event is $150 per shooter. Up to 70% of the registration fee will be used to fund the prize purses, which means the more shooters there are, the more prize money there is to win. Visit www.LancasterArchery.com for complete details or call their toll-free number (800) 829-7408.
About Lancaster Archery Supply: 
Lancaster Archery Supply has been Leading the World in 3D & Target Archery since 1983. Caring, Integrity and Excellence are our mission values. We constantly strive to improve and expand our services and selection in order to serve you beyond your expectations. LAS features the world’s largest selection of top quality 3D, Target, Bowhunting and Traditional Archery equipment in stock from over 800 manufacturers worldwide. Target us on the web at www.LancasterArchery.com or call 1-800-829-7408.

Sign up today at www.lancasterarchery.com to be the first to hear about new products, events, deals and promotions or visit our event calendar for a complete list of upcoming events.

Contact Information

1-800-829-7408
[email protected]

AT News


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

God willing I will be donating again this year!!
I do not know at this time if my donation will be going to Duane Price and Rodger Willet in Seniors or to the likes of Darrin Davis and Timmy Ewers in BowHunter. I should add that there are MANY more archers other than those mentioned that will be getting a slice of my entry fee.

The LAS Classic is an awesome tournament. The way the shooters mingle is great. Shooting Bowhunter one year I was a bale with Dave Cousin's. Personally, I found him to be a fun to shoot with. It is a great venue for studying up close the shot of some of the very best archers in the world. 

The scoring of the little "x" as an 11 is my favorite game on the Vegas face even though it has bit me in the butt a couple of times!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Itll be my first time... I CANT wait...!!

B~


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

5th year going for me if the lord is willing the registration fee doe sound high but you get pretty much all you can eat subs, drinks, ice cream, chips.....first class shoot that is ran by first class people


----------

